# Where do you prefer to sit in the Opera House?



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I've read acouple of times recently, once on here and the other in a newspaper review, that the sound is best in the Ampitheatre (to my mind the top circle).


Is that your experience?


For my part I wish to be closer to the action, I want to see the whites of their eyes!

For the ETO I wil pay for the stalls in the beautiful Hackney Empire but the only time I've sat in the stalls at the ROH was when they took the seats out for a student week sponsored by Hamlyn, many years ago.

I am thinking about rejoining the friends of Covent Garden for the early booking which offers you more choice of places to sit. The best value seats seem to me to be the restricted views in the stalls circle hard by the stage. Although you can't see the back half of the stage you don't miss much action and the feeling of being involved is much greater. 

Is it pure sound vs dramatic involvement?


Choices, choices.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Belowpar said:


> I've read acouple of times recently, once on here and the other in a newspaper review, that the sound is best in the Ampitheatre (to my mind the top circle).
> 
> Is that your experience?


Yes, and in my experience this goes for most theatres. I have sat in most areas of the ROH. First rows of the stalls is also very good. The amphitheatre seats have a low price and tend to sell out with the speed of light.

So far in my experience Munich (BSO) had the sweetest acoustics. The differnce between high up and in the stalls was not that big.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

It's well-known that the front part of Covent Garden's amphitheatre has a very sweet acoustic. Its elevation and distance from the stage compares favourably with premium seats in many European houses. Given the price/quality ratio it's not surprising demand is high. However Covent Garden's Amphitheatre (i.e top tier) is an exception. Certainly the ENO Coliseum's balcony doesn't compare.

As for stalls (generally) I don't like to be below the performers. At plays I regard equal eye-line with the actors to be the optimum and I guess that's the case in opera, although I can't generally afford opera stalls these days.

I agree about restricted view stalls circle being a good deal. When I was a Covent Garden Friend these were a regular pick for me.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I like to buy the cheapest seat available and then move to the best possible empty seat after the intermission.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

brotagonist said:


> I like to buy the cheapest seat available and then move to the best possible empty seat after the intermission.


Ah yes, a participant in the sport of _extreme upgrading_.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Alexander said:


> Ah yes, a participant in the sport of _extreme upgrading_.


Oh hell yes! I used to buy Standing tickets on the day and either edge towards the stage as near as I dare or look out for a no show seat. No one ever complained and I even received a "Nice one" from someone in the next seat.

If I have the money though either Grande Circle dead centre ( Nepotism central usually) or Stalls, seven or eight rows back depending on the rake of the auditorium


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Alexander said:


> Ah yes, a participant in the sport of _extreme upgrading_.


you can participate, but I'm the world record holder.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I like to sit upstairs, and I agree with the OP that the sound is best up there, not to mention the tickets are cheaper. I'll admit, though, that it's something of a treat to be either in the downstairs section or in a small, intimate theater so that I can see clearly without having to use my opera glasses.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> I've read acouple of times recently, once on here and the other in a newspaper review, that the sound is best in the Ampitheatre (to my mind the top circle).
> 
> Is that your experience?
> 
> ...


At ROH, I have to confess to loving the front row of the Orchestra Stalls. I know you don't get the best voice/orchestra balance but I just love not having anyone in front of me and I feel as if I'm part of the story.

I have sat in the front row of the Stalls Circle and that's almost as good because nobody is blocking your view.

I've got 'Friends' membership at ROH but booking days are chaotic compared with other opera houses. The site often crashes and I'm seriously thinking of saving my membership fee and taking pot luck with public booking.

I've never had any problems booking in other opera houses.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

At the Philadelphia Academy of Music, never again behind one of those poles!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

At the Met I am relegated to the Orchestra because I am terrified of heights but it is a known fact that the best sound travels way up to the balcony and the dress circle.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> At the Philadelphia Academy of Music, never again behind one of those poles!


Again with the poles. How many poles are there in that place? 

EDIT: I just looked at some images. Lots of poles.


----------



## Donata (Dec 28, 2013)

In the middle of the upper row. Keeps you out of the rain at Santa Fe.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I love sitting close to the front for involvement, but in Seattle the sound is best at the back. I sat on the back row of the orchestra level under the balcony last week and that was the best sound yet!! Opera is so expensive I generally prefer the cheaper seating.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I prefer being close to the action, so to speak, and sit in the orchestra section as close to the stage as I can. With my subscription to the local opera company, I'm in the second row of the orchestra section near the center of the auditorium, and have no problems with the sound -- i.e., I never feel the orchestra is drowning out the singers.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

With the Royal Opera House, the best sound is the first five rows of the amphitheatre if you want unrestricted view. If you can stand a restricted view, then the best sound is undoubtedly the slips. The ENO the best sound is the stalls or the circle seats that do not meet any overhang.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Next to the prettiest woman.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

The cozy opera house in my town has one rather large, fairly steeply raked, curved balcony that extends forward very close to the stage. It covers all but about the front 10 rows of the orchestra level seating. So, the seats in the front three rows of the balcony (which are separated from the rest of the balcony by a main aisle that runs the width of the house), put you right on top of the action, and are the best, IMO. And priced that way. I've not bothered with orchestra level, because I like looking down on the action anyways, not up. But the view and acoustics in those front balcony seats are wonderful. And I can see the orchestra, which I enjoy.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

papsrus said:


> The cozy opera house in my town has one rather large, fairly steeply raked, curved balcony that extends forward very close to the stage. It covers all but about the front 10 rows of the orchestra level seating. So, the seats in the front three rows of the balcony (which are separated from the rest of the balcony by a main aisle that runs the width of the house), put you right on top of the action, and are the best, IMO. And priced that way. I've not bothered with orchestra level, because I like looking down on the action anyways, not up. But the view and acoustics in those front balcony seats are wonderful. And I can see the orchestra, which I enjoy.


which opera house?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

This is Lyon which I've been to several times now. I've sat on the front row which is nice but I've also sat in one of the side balcony seats. If you look carefully you will see that in the first 'box' there are three single seats facing inwards and then in the other 'boxes' there are single seats facing towards the stage. I've sat in one of these single 'facing the stage' seats in the 1st balcony and it was superb.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

perempe said:


> which opera house?


Sarasota Opera House.

You can kind of get a sense of how close the balcony is from the photo below:


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I've been there a couple of years ago, but did not attend an opera.

Opera houses should be built this way (wider rows, not more rows). Our National Theatre (Budapest) is similar. I've been to a concert in the House of Arts in Miskolc, which is similar to this one. I liked it very much. (I bought ticket to the balcony, but wasn't far from the orchestra.)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

papsrus said:


> Sarasota Opera House.
> 
> You can kind of get a sense of how close the balcony is from the photo below:
> 
> View attachment 65085


Nice! I'd love to go there one day.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

bit off:

go for the beaches, sospiro.
Siesta Beach (Siesta Key, FL)
Lido Beach
Coquina Beach (Manatee, north from Longboat Pass)

visit the Marie Selby Botanical Gardens. you can hear an excellent singer in church (Natasha Milhouse).


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

Not to sound too promotional, but if one were to visit for a couple of weeks in late March through early April, you might be able to swing an itinerary where you catch the tail end of the opera season _and_ the start of the La Musica chamber music festival, which also uses the opera house as its main venue.

Also, the winter seasonal residents are for the most part packing to leave or gone by then, so it's a little less crowded in restaurants, beaches, etc. And the gulf waters are beginning to warm a little (low 70F, although I don't go in the water until it hits about 80F -- late May or June).


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I prefer at least 72F to swim in the oxbow lake of Tisza at Tiszafüred. (There's a beach there.)
I swam once in a 66F water. but it's way offtopic, sorry.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Depends on the venue, but for me, orchestra (stalls) front and center is ideal but not always economically feasible. In the world of financial reality I'll take proximity to the stage (main floor, close-in, far left or right) over unobstructed views of the entire stage from more distant seats. A close-in box seat in the "horseshoe" can be great too. When choosing seats in a new venue, I kind of enjoy the challenge of scoping out the seating chart and price ranges and trying to figure which seats are the best value.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Front row of the balcony unless I'm at the Bastille. Over there, the sound struggles beyond row 20 of the the parterre.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

stalls, but I can not afford it. some sets just don't work from the dress circle level.
I usually go with the cheapest seats available (2€). at Erkel Theatre I buy seats usually to gallery side box no. 3.

at concerts in Miskolc I usually buy tickets to the front rows in front of the 1st violins. once I bought to front of altos, but didn't enjoy it as much.

if I have a bad seat, I often find myself playing 2048, so you need a good seat to keep you interested.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

I like to sit in the _loggione_, among the poorest and most cultured people.


----------

